# Does anyone have experience with mysmokingshop.co.uk?



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

While cruising the web and window shopping for pipes, I came across this site, and they appear to be the only place with a pipe that I developed a bit of a crush on. But they weren't listed in the pipe sites thread and a quick search turned up nothing. Prices seem to be on par with other more US based sites, but I thought I'd see if anyone knew anything about them before I sent my hard earned $$$ across the pond.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know, but they sell SG Full Virginia _Plug_!



> Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Plug Pipe Tobacco 250g Box £47.95
> 
> Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Plug is for lovers of pure pressed Virginias created in the heart of Lakeland.
> 
> Full Virginia starts life as a blend of Virginias in the cold press. Hot pressed and allowed to cool overnight, the cake takes on it's delicious and distictive dark colour that creates a pipe smokers dream, a feeling of calm, serenity and anticipation for the next pipefull.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

But they don't ship tobacco to the usa.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Yup. Over seas retailers allowing US credit card transactions carries a hefty fine. You will find your transaction will get denied.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You guys are right about tobacco, but Chris said he is looking to buy a _*pipe*_ from them. According to their website they will ship all of their non-tobacco leaf products to the US. I've never ordered from them, but from what I've read on other forums and from their website they seem to be a reputable firm. As long as one is willing to wait for shipping, you'd probably be OK ordering from them. If you do order your pipe from them Chris, let us know how it works out.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank You John. That is exactly what I was hoping to hear. I don't mind waiting on the shipping as I really dig the pipe they have available and I couldn't find it anywhere else.

Perhaps while on the subject, someone could help me out with another question. Does the shape of the stem make a difference in the operation of a pipe? For example, the difference between the stem below and a stem that tapered down to the lip gently?










This will be my first pipe other than a cob, and as a newb I don't really know if buying for pure aesthetics is the way to go or is there function here I don't know about yet.



indigosmoke said:


> You guys are right about tobacco, but Chris said he is looking to buy a _*pipe*_ from them. According to their website they will ship all of their non-tobacco leaf products to the US. I've never ordered from them, but from what I've read on other forums and from their website they seem to be a reputable firm. As long as one is willing to wait for shipping, you'd probably be OK ordering from them. If you do order your pipe from them Chris, let us know how it works out.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> But they don't ship tobacco to the usa.


Oh they will, but you just have to use a method other than credit cards.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Chris,

As for the shape of the stem I guess it could be argued the more of a bend in the stem the more likely one is to have a problem with gurgle or a pipe smoking wet...*however*... there are so many other variables that effect whether a pipe will smoke well that I wouldn't really worry about it. There are literally tens of thousands of full bent pipes being smoked that smoke wonderfully and probably the same number of straight pipes that don't. I'd say all you can really do is buy the best pipe you can afford and buy one you love and hope for the best. That's the reality of being a pipe smoker.

If you don't like the pipe you can always trade or sell it. And if you don't really love the shape then you won't be happy if it's a great smoker anyway. For example, I like traditional English shapes and wouldn't be happy smoking the most wonderful freehand in the world. Find a pipe you love and one that smokes great, even if you have to go through a few pipes to do so. Then you'll be a happy man.

If you are worried about having to sell it and take a loss, then buy a quality estate pipe from a reputable vendor like smokingpipes.com or Marty Pulver and then if you take care of it you are almost certain to be able to get almost all of your money back if you decide to resell it. Heck, if you get the right bidders on an eBay auction you might even make a profit, lol.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Full Bent does not necessarily = gurgler, at all - my two bent Petes have no problems that way.

As to the UK retailer, you can definitely order non-tobacco items. I ordered my Mark Twain set from the UK last month. The one caution I would issue is that there are currently substantial delays in international shipping inbound to the U.S. due to TSA's freakout about the toner bombs (either that or it's a ploy to stimulate the domestic economy).


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks gents, this is good to know. But my actual question about the stem is not really bent vs straight, but the shape of the bent stem. The pipe I'm looking at is this one










It's still a full bent style, but the stem has a gentle taper where the other one I posted goes from fat to thin all at once. Is there any functional difference between the 2 styles? or is the difference just how they look?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Thanks gents, this is good to know. But my actual question about the stem is not really bent vs straight, but the shape of the bent stem. The pipe I'm looking at is this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference is appearance. The way the stem is drilled makes more difference than the outside shape. Be aware that a full bend is harder to clean because it is difficult to get a pipe cleaner through them, especially if you like to run one through while still smoking.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Are you talking about the saddle bit versus the regular shape? If so, no, it doesn't make a bit of difference as long as it's done right. I'm sure Peterson does it right.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

mysmokingshop.co.uk gets a good write up here in the UK, not used it myself so not too sure but I have only heard good things.

The postage from the UK to US seems to be speeding up again following the previous slow down.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

Being English and not having a local B&M, I buy all my tobacco/pipes etc online and mysmokingshop is the online retailer I use all the time. Simon is extremely helpful and reliable and I have no hesitation in rating them very highly. Hope this helps, Roger.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Spectabalis said:


> Being English and not having a local B&M, I buy all my tobacco/pipes etc online and mysmokingshop is the online retailer I use all the time. Simon is extremely helpful and reliable and I have no hesitation in rating them very highly. Hope this helps, Roger.


That does help a lot. Thanks. Exactly the type of info I was hoping to hear.

I went to my local shop this morning to look at pipes, and the shape I was about to order I didn't really like when I held it in person, so I'm glad 
I didn't pull the trigger with as much impulsiveness as usual. the hunt will continue, and I got a straight cob today to see how I liked the straight shape.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Chris,

I just noticed you live in RI. I lived in Middletown for many years. If you are willing to take a trip up to Boston one of the best pipe shops in the country (they've been in business for 130 years) is Peretti's on Park Square. They have a great selection of pipes and tobacco, both tinned and their own excellent blends, and are staffed by knowledgable and friendy people. They could really help start you out on the right foot. Check them out if you can.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I just placed an order with them for some tobacco that is impossible to get in Canada and I really wanted to try St Bruno Flake. Its been 15 days since dispatched so I should be getting it this week. Fingers crossed i will post an update this week.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> I just placed an order with them for some tobacco that is impossible to get in Canada and I really wanted to try St Bruno Flake. Its been 15 days since dispatched so I should be getting it this week. Fingers crossed i will post an update this week.


I got my order this morning, Very happy with there speedy service and took exactly 15 days to arrive.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Chris,
> 
> I just noticed you live in RI. I lived in Middletown for many years. If you are willing to take a trip up to Boston one of the best pipe shops in the country (they've been in business for 130 years) is Peretti's on Park Square. They have a great selection of pipes and tobacco, both tinned and their own excellent blends, and are staffed by knowledgable and friendy people. They could really help start you out on the right foot. Check them out if you can.


I may have to do this. And soon. Shopping for a pipe online is getting quite overwhelming, and then going through the "post your pipes" thread, it seems like every 3 hours I have changed my mind on what pipe I want to get. I think seeing a bunch in person is the way to go.

Thank god I have a couple of cobs in the meantime.


----------

